# The Secret Diary of a Boelens Keeper Day 1



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

So, after a couple of years of loving the boelens python, I’ve finally got one, it’s home, it’s been feeding well in the shop, it’s a F2 CF, and it’s had the best possible start in life. She’s a late 09 female, and is approx 16 inches long. She’s still got the brown markings on her back and belly, but her head is lovely and black with the creamy underside.
She’s living in a 60x60x45cm exo-terra, designed for one of my green tree pythons, however, this one has the standard mesh on the top of the viv, keeping airflow up. She has 2 hot spots, one in the top right of the viv, a ceramic heat emitter, set to about 35c, and the residual heat from the viv below on the bottom left hand side of her viv gives off a little bit of belly heat for her. The viv is quite full when it comes to décor, allowing for a lot of climbing and giving her plenty of places to hide. I’ve provided a large water bowl for her to drink from. 
After getting her home, I gave her viv a very heavy spraying, handled her for 2-3 minutes, then placed her on a branch in the viv. She spent the next 30 minutes or so climbing around, the going to the bottom of the viv, then climbing again etc, then finally settled down under her ceramic heater. As it was late, I left her to it, and went to bed.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Brilliant, Is it possible to add pics to the blog of her set up?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll put some pics up as soon as I have them  need to remember to take my camera home.


----------

